# Wouldnt You Know It!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*Turkey Season is in full Swing here! So I decided to make good on my promise to get Dallas his first Turkey with the Browning I inherited from my Dad. We went out called in a few but got no shots the past couple of weeks.*_

_*Dallas is 13 and has been around guns and hunting all his life and is normally very good with guns. *_

_*However after our hunt the day before yesterday we had gotten home and was getting our equipment out of the truck while discussing our hunt. The next thing I knew I heard a Big ole THWACK and you will never Guess what hit the Concrete! Yep my Dad's Gun! It turns out that he zipped the Gun Case but didnt zip it all the way! *_

_*Thankfully I had made sure it was unloaded before we got in the truck. But Now it has a Chipped Stock and I am Just Sick over it and So Was He! My delimma is I haven't a clue how to get it fixed or if it can be fixed. The wood Splintered and Shattered about 3/4 inch up from the bottom of the stock tip as well as Cracked the Butt Plate!*_

_*Not Real Sure What to do about it! Any Suggestions?*_


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have run across a man at the Michigan gun shows that does a superlative job at gunstock repairs. I don't have any information to pass on, but I'll do my best to find him. I examined some of his work and I must tell you, he had to show me where he had made repairs on some sample stocks, because I could not see any defects whatsoever.

Turns out the show is in Lansing this weekend, and if you would like me to pursue this for you, let me know. I don't need much of a reason to attend, so don't feel like you'd be putting me out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That sucks ! I second what Glen said. I go there too and that guy is awesome. Hopefully you get it fixed right.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

ReidRH:

Wonders never cease! I was so impressed with the work of this master, I actually took one of his business cards home from one of the shows and saved it. Here is the info:

Edgard M. Baeckelandt
Home phone: glenway has the info

The cards says "Unique Gunstock Refinishing, Specializing in gunstock and wood repairs.

Good luck, friend.

P.S. Just wondering if the Browning is an Auto 5


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Post some pics of before and after Richard, if you can stand to take the pics.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Buy a new stock or put it up for good, well good luck hope ya get it fix


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

glenway said:


> ReidRH:
> 
> Wonders never cease! I was so impressed with the work of this master, I actually took one of his business cards home from one of the shows and saved it. Here is the info:
> 
> ...


 Glen, I may go tomorrow morning. I only live 5 miles south. I have to go to Meijer down the road from it anyway.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I already sent the contact information to Richard.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Let us know if the stock magician was at the Lansing show.


----------

